# Sodium Citrate electrolyte help!!!!??



## Refine2017 (Jun 7, 2017)

Will the addition of sodium citrate as an electrolyte be effective and work just as well or better than sodium chloride? Is this possible?
There aren't any research papers on sodium citrate and I just wanted quick help

What will happen to the sodium citrate in the solution with 2 silver electrodes? What will occur at each electrode and in the solution?
I realize the cathode will gain silver atoms anode will lose, but what else will occur? With the sodium citrate


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 7, 2017)

If you want silver crystals, get some nitric acid and distilled water, dissolve some silver in it, and make up a standard silver cell solution. Very simple and far superior than any new wheel you might come up with. Why waste your time piddling around with other electrolytes?


----------



## Refine2017 (Jun 7, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> If you want silver crystals, get some nitric acid and distilled water, dissolve some silver in it, and make up a standard silver cell solution. Very simple and far superior than any new wheel you might come up with. Why waste your time piddling around with other electrolytes?


Yes you are right Nitra acid will work well. 
But I'm just curious. What happens with sodium citrate? My love for this field is driven by curiosity and hunger. 
Can you tell me what occurs I'm this given scenario with the sodium citrate as an electrolyte


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 7, 2017)

The hard acid gold plating used on items such as connector pins and fingers is often plated from a citrate matrix - citric acid plus potassium citrate, to a pH of about 4.2.. However, the gold is added as PGC, potassium gold cyanide, KAu(CN)2. If you wanted to use silver in this matrix, I would imagine the silver would have to be added as sodium or potassium silver cyanide. However, this would likely plate a solid deposit. I would doubt that you will be able to form predictable silver crystals from any matrix other than one composed of silver nitrate. I can't see that any of the myriad of chemicals you have guessed at will work at all.

The purpose of this forum is to teach people the art/science of refining. It is not to try and answer endless meaningless questions of, "What happens if you combine this and that". You sound like you're 8 years old and just got your 1st chemistry set. If you really want answers, experiment and see what happens. For a silver cell, I already know the best electrolyte to use and I certainly have no interest in even thinking about using something different. If you want to learn proven methods of refining, you're welcome here. If you continue wasting our time with the dumb questions, you're not welcome here.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 7, 2017)

I agree because entering into cyanides for just peculiarity is not in the range


----------

